# Turtle Wax Hydrophobic Hybrid Sealant: £3.57



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Leading on from fabionvieira‘s posts about some Black Friday bargains, this is currently available from ECP using the winter35 discount code for just £3.57 delivered! 

Bag yourself a bargain! :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I got five bottles today .

Mark


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Del-GTi said:


> Leading on from fabionvieira's posts about some Black Friday bargains, this is currently available from ECP using the winter35 discount code for just £3.57 delivered!
> 
> Bag yourself a bargain! :thumb:


Link -
https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-sealant-wax-500ml-552777331


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Got 2 for Xmas stocking fillers for friends :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Mini review on this product here 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414617


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

GOD DAMN THIS PLACE!!! 2 bottles incoming...


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Many thanks for tip!


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I have two bottles of this and was just about to buy another two and managed to stop myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

2 bottles ordered 
Cheers


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice one. Two bottles for me to try too!


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

I really don't need this, still got a bottle of bsd and DNS to get through, so why am I so tempted?

There's no point resisting is there...

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers. Grabbed a couple of bottles. Also bought a couple of bottles of their Dry and Shine but from CP4L (two bottles for less than £10 delivered)!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

2xbsd
2xturtle wax sealant
1xsonax glass cleaner
1xsonax interior cleaner


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Good find guys, just bought a bottle.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Nooo don,t need any more stuff,
too late .why is this hobby so tempting when it comes to buying things


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Blooming heck, was determined not to buy anything else but couldn’t resist a couple of bottles.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

2 in the kitty for me!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A couple of bottles on reserve thanks for the heads up


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

2 bottles to collect this afternoon


----------



## paul450 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks 

just ordered 3 bottles, picking them up tomorrow


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Got to say thanks for this post, I was about to order a few bits from ECP and this was one of them, however I nearly used the BF code which was useless, using this code which I wouldn't have done without this post saved me nearly a tenner!

Many thanks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

can you use this in wheel arches by any chance?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Just ordered 2 bottles - just received 2 x Turtlewax Rinse & Dry Spray Sealant I haven't even had a chance to try yet!!!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> can you use this in wheel arches by any chance?


I would think so:

Hybrid Sealant wax contains propritary hydrophobic sealants infused with natural carnauba waxes to create levels of shine & surface slickness never seen before in a spray wax.
Hydrophobic synthetic sealants are fused with carnauba wax for a mirror like shine & proctection.
Streak free drying agetns allow applcation to both wet or dry vehicles
*Can be applied to all exterior surfaces so no worry about oversrapy or residue buildup*
STEP 1 Ensure vehicle is freshly washed and rinsed. Surfaces can be left wet or dry.
STEP 2 For a dry vehicle mist product onto one panel at a time and wipe over using a microfibre cloth,
STEP 3 Turn the cloth over and buff lightly to a deep gloss shine.
STEP 4 For a wet vehicle mist the product onto a panel at a time, then wipe over using a chamois or microfibre drying towel to spread the product and remove water.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I know what you mean, didn’t really need anything but ended up buying:

1x Sonax BSD
1x TW Hybrid Sealant
1x Diamondbrite Ceramic Glaze
1x TW Wet & Black Tyre Dressing
1x TW ZipWax 1litre

All for just over £17.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

winter35 code no longer works....


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Winter35 not working now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Worked when I posted


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Guys try code *WINTER36*

*£3.51*


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Winter36 working for me


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Dammit! Gotta be quick - code has expired


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

CRX25ZLG gets 34% off, so £3.62. Not quite as much of a bargain, but still ok I guess........


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Gafferinc said:


> CRX25ZLG gets 34% off, so £3.62. Not quite as much of a bargain, but still ok I guess........


Spot on Gafferinc :thumb:

Managed to reserve 4 bottles for collection with this code.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Does anyone have an up-to-date code for this? CRX25ZLG isn't working for me. Thanks


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the top tip

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

None of the codes working now. Anyone has a working code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just found a code:*ARMY35*

Reserved 8 bottles £43.92
Code *ARMY35* -£15.36
Total *£28.56*

Pick them up tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Pespro (Feb 27, 2019)

Would you guys say this is on par with Dry and Shine? I still have that to use, plus Gyeon Wetcoat to finish..


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks GSVHammer The code worked. Very grateful


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just been to pick my 8 bottles up. They only had 7 in the store so I've cleaned them out. 3 bottles to give away to friends leaves me 4 bottles to play with. Priced up @£10.99 on the shelf cost me £3.57 a bottle.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> Just found a code:*ARMY35*
> 
> Reserved 8 bottles £43.92
> 
> ...


Thanks, code worked fine. Manage to pick 6 bottles, 3 for me and 3 for friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Collected my Hybrid Sealant today as well. Dry and Shine coming via post.


Pespro said:


> Would you guys say this is on par with Dry and Shine? I still have that to use, plus Gyeon Wetcoat to finish..


I'd like someone like the Forensic Detailing Channel to pitch Dry and shine vsbthe Hybrid Sealant. Both rate well, but not in the same group tests due to the different applications.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

GSB1 said:


> I'd like someone like the Forensic Detailing Channel to pitch Dry and shine vsbthe Hybrid Sealant. Both rate well, but not in the same group tests due to the different applications.


Great idea. Would be very interested to see how they compare.


----------



## NeilTXJ (Nov 16, 2019)

Is this no longer available - can’t find on website


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

NeilTXJ said:


> Is this no longer available - can't find on website


Here you go...

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-sealant-wax-500ml-552777331


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I think what he means is, ARMY35 code isn’t working.

I just tried it on impulse and it didn’t work


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

No codes working now, tried the above to, but nothing


----------



## NeilTXJ (Nov 16, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-sealant-wax-500ml-552777331


Thanks. Not sure why search didn't show but codes aren't working now anyway.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Picked up my 4 bottles at lunchtime today.

Sprayed some on the bonnet of a wet car in the workshop, wiped half dry with a mf towel and buffed.

Took it outside and sprayed it with the pressure washer and it was beading quite nicely.
Impressive thing was how little water remained on the Turtlewax side compared to the other.

Initial impressions good, looking forward to getting my car washed and I'll apply a layer of this after I've quickly clayed it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Should this work over something like the ceramic wax I have already applied?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When it comes to layering product as far as I see it is so long as they do not contain petroleum distillates or some other cleansers then it should not be a problem.

If it is not a cleanser product then yes it should work but I don't see the necessity for it if your already applied wax is working well.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Missed the boat on this although do have a spare already from previous offer (although wasn't this good!).


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Used mine the other day and love it


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Should of done the technique of spraying the panel and wiping with a damp microfibre cloth and then hosing down


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I use this on other half's Mini. Do the plastic arches too - comes up a treat.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I use it on everything now, all glass apart from windscreen, plastic trim, engine plastics the lot, it goes for miles too.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I will have to try it on the plastic and all windows except windscreen


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

It works well on swmbos Leon that has a wiper delete on the rear, rarely needs more than a quick rinse.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking forward to using this.

Maybe this Saturday if weather stays favourable.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Looking at the TW website, the new Ceramic range replaces the current generation Hybrid Solutions products. So I assume supplies limited. I wonder how long they will be available for?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My local Eurocarparts they've got this on the shelf at £1.80 each :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

James_R said:


> My local Eurocarparts they've got this on the shelf at £1.80 each :thumb:


Hope you grabbed a few :thumb:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

James_R said:


> My local Eurocarparts they've got this on the shelf at £1.80 each :thumb:


Where's your local 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

James_R said:


> My local Eurocarparts they've got this on the shelf at £1.80 each :thumb:


Bargain of the year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

WRX said:


> Bargain of the year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to using it

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

fabionvieira said:


> Where's your local
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Newark store


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Hope you grabbed a few :thumb:


Might have a few in a box in the boot of the car  :thumb:


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

James_R said:


> My local Eurocarparts they've got this on the shelf at £1.80 each :thumb:


Now that's a bargain


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Could this be applied over a dodo juice wax applied about 3 weeks ago?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

creative1 said:


> Could this be applied over a dodo juice wax applied about 3 weeks ago?


Could give it a go but better on bare paint

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Can't find any decent offers on this, now?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Can't find any decent offers on this, now?


Seen it got £8 on amazon.

The spray and shine is £6.02 before any discount on CP4L


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.powertoolsdirect.com/tu...MIs4z_jMqG5wIVmK3tCh0IUwHYEAQYAyABEgK8QfD_BwE

£6.06 not sure of postage cost ( just found it )

.£2.95ex vat (up to 2Kg)


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

https://ukstore.turtlewax.com/collections/exterior/sealants

2 for 16.00


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Roy47 said:


> https://ukstore.turtlewax.com/collections/exterior/sealants
> 
> 2 for 16.00


Cheers matey.....£3.57 would have been much better!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I love it for maintenance washes, just so easy to apply.


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

After apply and wiping off, I find this leaves wax looking streaks of it’s not removed immediately. I mean literally straight off. Anyone else find this?


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

creative1 said:


> After apply and wiping off, I find this leaves wax looking streaks of it's not removed immediately. I mean literally straight off. Anyone else find this?


It seems to if you apply to a wet panel. The damn cloth technique gives better results for me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

creative1 said:


> After apply and wiping off, I find this leaves wax looking streaks of it's not removed immediately. I mean literally straight off. Anyone else find this?


Potentially you've applied a little too much ? If you're struggling to apply less, try spraying onto cloth rather than car and applying that way ...

As previous post, a damp cloth or as I've done, applied on damp car and had no issues at all.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

creative1 said:


> After apply and wiping off, I find this leaves wax looking streaks of it's not removed immediately. I mean literally straight off. Anyone else find this?


I've never had any issues with streaking. As others have said you might be over-applying the product, a little goes a long way with this stuff. I usually use 1-2 sprays over a panel and I always have 2 cloths (one for application and another for removal/buffing). Make sure you give the product a good shake before use as it contains carnuba and I'm sure it separates so could be something to try 👍🏼


----------



## creative1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks. Will try applying to a cloth next time. I did shake well but perhaps as I moved along the vehicle the carnuba may have settled.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the product myself. I prefer it to Sonax BSD, more for it's application.

A quick video review is below too.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Well in this vid... its the head to head wanted by all. Fusso v's TW.






Hardly anything between them in the torture test. Which surely makes TW the winner due to ease of use, availability and price ?!

Big green shell for the win.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

What sort of durability can I expect from Turtle Wax Hybrid Sealant?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

ReyIndividual said:


> What sort of durability can I expect from Turtle Wax Hybrid Sealant?


I would say 6-12 month depending on conditions and top ups

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

BarryAllen said:


> Well in this vid... its the head to head wanted by all. Fusso v's TW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a brilliant product,amazing value

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Shame it cannot be bought at that price anymore


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick-ST said:


> Shame it cannot be bought at that price anymore


Keep an open on ECP or CP4L as they do sometimes drop the price of things again...

Probably worth subscribing to this thread as well, as if it does drop in price, might be well posted on here. :thumb:


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Nick-ST said:


> Shame it cannot be bought at that price anymore


?? At 15 quid for 2 bottles on t'bay you are still robbing them blind !


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

BarryAllen said:


> ?? At 15 quid for 2 bottles on t'bay you are still robbing them blind !


...........and thats direct from TW......:thumb:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

How the hell do I remove it from my car. The stuff is bulletproof. Garage Therapy Decon X 2 didn't even touch it.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Strong apc maybe


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

pt1 said:


> I would say 6-12 month depending on conditions and top ups
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


More like 3-4 months in real world.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sheep said:


> More like 3-4 months in real world.


 i have found it lasts way longer, especially with tops ups

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

riz said:


> How the hell do I remove it from my car. The stuff is bulletproof. Garage Therapy Decon X 2 didn't even touch it.


Panel wipe/panel prep.

Or a very light prep polish like Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish, Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite. Or a wash with Meguiars Wash+.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

pt1 said:


> i have found it lasts way longer, especially with tops ups
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's because you're topping it up and it's the fresh application that's lasting.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> That's because you're topping it up and it's the fresh application that's lasting.





SuperchargedLlama said:


> That's because you're topping it up and it's the fresh application that's lasting.


Yep  thats why i said 6-12 depending on conditions and top ups. Had well over 3-4 month using it as lone lsp too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I used this for first time in a while last week. I applied it to a wet car and it didn't take much longer to apply than if I was just drying it. Haven't washed car since but did see some nice early morning beading.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Yep  thats why i said 6-12 depending on conditions and top ups. Had well over 3-4 month using it as lone lsp too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


In my mind that isn't 6-12 months if you're topping up, it's the duration from each application at that point, you've got no way of telling if the base layer is still performing at that time scale if you're applying over it. So it looks to be 3 or so months per application in a sense. Unless it's a garage queen of course.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

The Trigger's broom equivalent of measuring longevity


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

pt1 said:


> i have found it lasts way longer, especially with tops ups
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


So will everything if you keep adding layers...

I've had it on the car for 3 or so months with it doing very well, but I had to suspend the test when the car was side-swiped and sent for paint. I will be re-testing this soon once the paint cures. I should add, this is the new version, not the original. The Original I tested against full ceramic coatings and it had given up the ghost around 4 months, with zero traces at 6 months.

4 months.





6 months.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Interesting to see other peoples findings  i always use a qd/drying aid when drying if not using a blower so maybe that helped it along the way. Either way, i have found it to be a great value very durable product
The most impressed i was with it was when i had it on the shower doors at home, it last 5+ month i think, getting hit with chemicals every day, good stuff 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Another thread which proves that lots of people's durability claims with products will be absolute nonsense. Of course a product will last 12 months if you top it up! That isn't product durability.

It's like saying my Regatta T Shirt will keep me toasty warm when I go skiing, the fleece and ski jacket have nothing to do with it. 

When I test it, I test the full cycle from application to failure - not loss of beading, but actual failure which often is a while after initial water behaviour goes south.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Doing this commercially as I am a bit now, this product represents fantastic value for money and a good upsell to customers.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I used it again last week before going to a meet on Sunday.
Love how easy on and off and sooo slick on my bonnet.......

https://youtube.com/shorts/WQZF9ZYsNag?feature=share


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I used it yesterday, topped up the wax after a good deep clean. Just cleaned after a 900 mile round trip to Cornwall. It had BH speed wax on from new.:thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

roscopervis said:


> Another thread which proves that lots of people's durability claims with products will be absolute nonsense. Of course a product will last 12 months if you top it up! That isn't product durability.
> 
> It's like saying my Regatta T Shirt will keep me toasty warm when I go skiing, the fleece and ski jacket have nothing to do with it.
> 
> When I test it, I test the full cycle from application to failure - not loss of beading, but actual failure which often is a while after initial water behaviour goes south.


:lol: Triggers brush came to mind.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Might pick a bottle up. Less than 7 at car parts for less


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

RS3 said:


> View attachment 61654
> 
> 
> I used it yesterday, topped up the wax after a good deep clean. Just cleaned after a 900 mile round trip to Cornwall. It had BH speed wax on from new.:thumb:


What a cracking colour D :thumb:


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Reviving this thread having recently used it again and forgot how easy it was to apply and how well it performed.

I had a pair of bottles in my ebay watchlist from Turtlewax Europe and they 'offered' them to me for £13.60. A real bargain.

I noticed this new pair have "New and Improved" on them so wonder what's changed.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

washingitagain said:


> Reviving this thread having recently used it again and forgot how easy it was to apply and how well it performed.
> 
> I had a pair of bottles in my ebay watchlist from Turtlewax Europe and they 'offered' them to me for £13.60. A real bargain.
> 
> I noticed this new pair have "New and Improved" on them so wonder what's changed.


Please drop a link if u get the chance.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Please drop a link if u get the chance.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Turtle-W...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I had it in my watch list and an offer of £13.60 appeared one day. You can make best offer so I assume they'd accept the hat again.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

6 for 40 quid if it’s your go to. Or best offer.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

washingitagain said:


> Reviving this thread having recently used it again and forgot how easy it was to apply and how well it performed.
> 
> I had a pair of bottles in my ebay watchlist from Turtlewax Europe and they 'offered' them to me for £13.60. A real bargain.
> 
> I noticed this new pair have "New and Improved" on them so wonder what's changed.


The new and improved version smells better, beads better, and is slightly thinner on application. I found the new version to be better lasting in real world, single application but the test I was running was cut short due to an accident. I will be starting a new test and putting the improved version on there against a smattering of other products.


----------

